# New Title



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda Pop finished his CD (companion dog) title this weekend! He finished in only 2 weekends of shows. Not too shabby!

We also tried out rally obedience. Soda got a leg each day including a first place in his class today! 

I should have a couple pics in a few weeks from a pro.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well done Jackie & Soda Pop!! Thats fantastic! What a little champ!! :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!! artytime: artytime:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Way to go Soda :cheer: Congrats!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Soda and Jackie!!!
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 


This is exciting and happy news! arty: 

So proud of both of you! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is wonderful news and done so quickly~~~~You go Soda Pop!!!! :happy dance: :happy dance: :good post - perfect 10: :happy dance: :happy dance:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great job Jackie! You've gotta be so proud. Congrats to you and Soda!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay, congratulations! Way to go Soda Pop!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

arty: Congrats to Soda !!! arty:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

That is fantastic - GOOOOOO SODA! :chili:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations!!! I just LOVE to see maltese win obedience titles!!!









Joy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I can not wait to see the pictures. :aktion033:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations! You are a great team! :cheer:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations. What a wonderful achievement!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:cheer: 

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

How exciting!!! :yahoo: Congratulations!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

JMM, you and Soda are making maltese look good! way to go!


----------

